# Appeal on PR Application



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

HI All

Please Legal Man or Tony can anyone please advise

I have just received a rejection on my permanent residence application in section 27a ,

Reason

*During the processing of your application it was discovered that you have submitted an Invalid Zimbabwean Police Clerance , in support of your application . This renders you a person who is not of good and sound character. You therefore do not qualify for permanent residencein terms of section 27a of the immigration act*

This is a bunch of bull be cause i got my Critical Skill Visa based on the same Police Clearance and i personal went to Zim for this .

Lucky enough i recently renewed my critical skill visa and have another valid Police Clearance .

Please advise if i need to resubmit all the documents again ? Or just the Zim Police Clearance

So much for the country being against xenophobia!!!!!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

So Sorry!! I would say appeal it, but it seems the appeals are taking longer than doing a new application.

I would e-mail everyone you can at Home Affairs and tell them that you received your critical skill visa on the same PC that was rejected because they said it was invalid.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

2fargone said:


> So Sorry!! I would say appeal it, but it seems the appeals are taking longer than doing a new application.
> 
> I would e-mail everyone you can at Home Affairs and tell them that you received your critical skill visa on the same PC that was rejected because they said it was invalid.
> 
> Good Luck!!!


Thanks 2fargone will hand in my appeal today as I still have a file with the documents I initially submitted . Typed a letter asking them to review and added a recent Original zim police clearance. A new app will take long to acquire the docs again this is my best route


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

DumisaniBYO said:


> Thanks 2fargone will hand in my appeal today as I still have a file with the documents I initially submitted . Typed a letter asking them to review and added a recent Original zim police clearance. A new app will take long to acquire the docs again this is my best route


Hi Dumisani

I suggest you go to your Embassy and get a letter to authenticate your Police clearance Certificate before submitting the appeal 

Regards


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

@ Jack14

That might be a good call but that embassy is on a very go slow , what i did notice is they have changed the colour of the police clearance , so I will submitting the new one i acquired in May 2015 is blue should suffice as its also still valid 

I read the following on the immigration act and suspect it could be this


(3) The documents contemplated in subregulation (2)(b), (e), (g), (h), (0 and (/) shall be original
or copies apostled by the *issuing authority of the country of origin* and, where applicable,
translated into one of the official languages of the Republic, which translation shall be certified
as a correct translation by a sworn translator.

I got my Police Clearance certified by the SAPS and the lady at VFS said you dont have to hand in the original , i suspect that could be the issue


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

DumisaniBYO said:


> HI All
> 
> Please Legal Man or Tony can anyone please advise
> 
> ...


Hi Dumisani

DHA must have received written confirmation from your Embassy that your Police clearance certificate is fake 

DHA do rigorous check when it comes to Permanent residence, you were able to get a critical skill visa with the same PCC because it was not verified 

Regards


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

@ Jack 14 I see where you are coming from but i personally applied for this in Harare myself


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

DumisaniBYO said:


> @ Jack 14 I see where you are coming from but i personally applied for this in Harare myself


Maybe it was not recorded on the system there in Harare due to Human error 

Be rest assured DHA acted based on the Information they received from your Embassy 

To avoid a repeat, I suggest you go to the embassy and get a letter of Authentication 

Regards


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Dumisani,

I think it is better to go and get the Police clearance authenticated by the Zim embassy or else there is no point in resubmitting the PCC, whether you have got a new one or not.
Even if the embassy takes some time to do this, I think the wait may be worth it, instead of you getting yet another rejection and paying more appeal fees to Home Affairs and VFS.


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi Joe & Jack 14

Thanks for the advise will send it to the embassy , I spoke to a lady at DHA who advise that i can either get a letter from the embassy or send my current police clearance which is still valid 
I suspect it could be a human error an the ZSP side.

Will see what comes first but thanks again


----------



## kingpiemain (Apr 5, 2016)

DumisaniBYO said:


> Hi Joe & Jack 14
> 
> Thanks for the advise will send it to the embassy , I spoke to a lady at DHA who advise that i can either get a letter from the embassy or send my current police clearance which is still valid
> I suspect it could be a human error an the ZSP side.
> ...



Any feedback on this. Did you manage to appeals or the reject application and what was the outcome.


----------



## nocturnalgazelle (Aug 3, 2016)

Dumisani what was your appeal response because I just got mine as well and about to appeal


----------



## denushka (Apr 22, 2015)

I also had a PR rejection but due to employer not being contactable which is nonsense, submitted a letter reconfirming permanent employment and full contact details of my employer gain, this was on 23rd may 2016 and no feedback yet, have started emailing all the DHA contacts i found here on the forum daily to try and see if that spurs any action, good luck!


----------



## nocturnalgazelle (Aug 3, 2016)

This is bad so it takes longer than the 90 days mentioned on the letter


----------



## denushka (Apr 22, 2015)

every story is different, i submitted through an immigration lawyer and they told me that they had one PR application that was granted within 4 months but a lot of PR applications were rejected, my advice is get hold of Legalman and their company, as they are the friendliest and most informative immigration lawyers and see what options you have rather than sit and wait


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

DumisaniBYO said:


> Hi Joe & Jack 14
> 
> Thanks for the advise will send it to the embassy , I spoke to a lady at DHA who advise that i can either get a letter from the embassy or send my current police clearance which is still valid
> I suspect it could be a human error an the ZSP side.
> ...


Update guys my appeal was finally approved after 14months . VFS incorrectly advise me to submit a certified copy on my zim police clearance instead on an original.


----------



## kingpiemain (Apr 5, 2016)

*Dumi*

which documents did you submitted for your appeal. did you a letter from Zimbabwe police clearance department stating that your police clearance was original


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

kingpiemain said:


> which documents did you submitted for your appeal. did you a letter from Zimbabwe police clearance department stating that your police clearance was original


All the same documents for a prp application and the Original police clearance , I attempted to get this Letter ZRP told me it was now invalid because of 6months. So just sent in a new police clearance with the old original police clearance .


----------



## ImigrantBC (Jul 15, 2016)

First CSV application 5 July 2016
Rejected 18 July 2016 CSV Letter of Skills Confirmation missing
Appeal 26 July 2016 Registered and sent proof
Rejected 18 August 2016 
Appealed 26 August 2016 Got membership certificate and confirmation through Immigration Agents
Approved 14 October 2016


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

ID application 28/10 
ID received 07/12
all the best , my journey ends here for now thank God!!!


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Congratulations on your ID. I applied for mine on 1 Dec hopefully it also takes 6 weeks.


----------



## Princesskreationz (Jan 30, 2017)

Ebenezar1 said:


> Congratulations on your ID. I applied for mine on 1 Dec hopefully it also takes 6 weeks.


Hi, I need help with my PR application, do you maybe hav a format of the motivational letter you submitted?


----------



## Princesskreationz (Jan 30, 2017)

DumisaniBYO said:


> Update guys my appeal was finally approved after 14months . VFS incorrectly advise me to submit a certified copy on my zim police clearance instead on an original.


Hi, I rilly need help with my Pr application, do you maybe still have the format of the motivational letter you used? Your assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Princesskreationz said:


> Hi, I rilly need help with my Pr application, do you maybe still have the format of the motivational letter you used? Your assistance will be greatly appreciated.



I have one I did for my application. But my PR application outcome is not out yet, so I wouldnt vouch for it. I will leave this to those who have been successful.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

my motivation letter was from my company.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

DM me if you wanna have a look .


----------



## Princesskreationz (Jan 30, 2017)

Ebenezar1 said:


> DM me if you wanna have a look .


Hi, thanks for you reply, most appreciated.

/SNIP/


----------



## Princesskreationz (Jan 30, 2017)

jollem said:


> I have one I did for my application. But my PR application outcome is not out yet, so I wouldnt vouch for it. I will leave this to those who have been successful.


Hi that's okae , may I please jus hav a look at it...any help is most appreciated


----------



## Hopeful777 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi Ebenezar1, hope you are well. I have already done mine and have VFS appointment next week but would really appreciate if you can share yours and I can see if I am on the right track as I am extremely nervous
Your help will be really appreciated.
Thanks a lit


----------



## pueky (Apr 21, 2015)

Ebenezar1 said:


> DM me if you wanna have a look .


Hi Ebenezar,

I am also planning on submitting PR in the next few weeks, can I possibly see your example of your motivation letter?

How is your application going/

Regards
Pueky


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

My motivation letter was based on what the economy of South Africa will benefit and my local area in general. Your motivation letter has to be very direct in the sense that you have to indicate what the local people will benefit i.e (local youths) in the form of community development. In my case, I pointed out that I will help train local youths in my community with the latest technology in welding and steel production for a long time. I said the process will be a continuous one and I hope to get government to fund me when it become imperative that we're getting a lot of youths that needed the training and skills development. 

Just think of what you can do for the community or province where you are. This is why your skills was called critical. 

Trust me, our skills needs to add to the betterment of the economy of South Africa. If u can prove this, I see no reason why your PR should be rejected. 

Mind you, home affairs will want to know where you'll be conducting this training. In my case, they came to visit my house and I took them to where I planned to start the training for the youths. 2 weeks after they visited me, I got my PR approved. Now, am in the last phase of the training for the youth to kick start. 

Hope this helps. 

Goodluck!!


----------



## timzmut (Sep 1, 2014)

*Pcc*

DumisaniBYO,

I will be submitting my section 11 (6) visa application on Monday 07 August 2017.

I see your Zimbabwe police clearance was rejected. I am not sure if I have correct PCC.

I have a blue document written Receipt/Licence and fingerprints stamped by CID headquarters in Harare.

Please confirm is this what you submitted at the VFS for your appeal and did you manage to get the PCC authenticated at Zim embasy.

Kind regards,

Tinashe


----------



## beedzadza (May 9, 2017)

Hi Dumisani,

I hope this email finds you well,

I am intending on submitting my application in the next couple of weeks.May you please send me your motivation letter as well as a template of the reference letters.I want to see how you did it.

I hope to hear from you soon






DumisaniBYO said:


> HI All
> 
> Please Legal Man or Tony can anyone please advise
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocklee (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello Ebenezar, may I have a look at that motivation letter. Thanks


Ebenezar1 said:


> DM me if you wanna have a look .


----------

